# A blast from the past (Storm of Magic stuff)



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

More storm of magic stuff with some old kits being dragged kicking and screaming into resin.


























































At least we know why GW filed a lawsuit against that laramasu making company.


----------



## Whamhammer (Jan 19, 2009)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Definitely going to be getting some of the magic dice. Not really interested in the other models, though.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Might get a Lammasu and a Fenbeat, just as I like the models.. rest of the stuff though.. yeah, not interested.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

The rules for Fenbeasts are fucking brutal, well worth considering picking some up. Definitely picking up the dice though.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah, the Lammasu lawsuit makes more sense now.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't really like any of them, but it is good to see them bringing back older models.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I have two sets of the bone (bone) dice that they released when 8th edition first came out. Those dice are crap! They have no weight to them at all and when you roll them, the do not roll like normal dice. You really have to sling the sh#t out of them to get them to roll. I have used them maybe one time. Take it from me, those dice are not worth buying.


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

the big lizard looks quite nice. very raptorish


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Lamassuuuuu!!!

Want one.

Midnight


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

I love the fenbeast model, many a night I cried myself to sleep because I couldn't get one the first time round, so it's good to see they've given me another chance. It seems the dark emissaries have been taking it a bit easy though, back during the Albion campaign they were level 4 wizards, shame to see them nerfed.


----------



## The rabid simian (Feb 18, 2009)

They still can be level 4


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

They can? I haven't read the Storm of Magic book (which you can probably tell), but if that's the case sign me up for some fenbeasts and dark emissaries!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I've preordered the Truthsayer. That + a unit of Unicorns/Cold Ones and a Cockatrice will go well with my Wood Elves, methinks.


----------



## The rabid simian (Feb 18, 2009)

He's gonna go well with my orcs, lore of life yes please.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Think he goes well with any army actually! I'll use him with Lore Of Beasts. Oh yes.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I want to just get the flying bull thing just because of the shear uncreativity behind it. Im sure yeah it has a background somewhere in ancient mythology, but really who thought of this thing at GW and said hey lets just put bat wings on a flippin bull and give it a cool name. then BAM instant model for the public which is why I want one, I shall buy one and piant it and pet it and hug it and I will call him george


----------

